# controladoria



## Raquel F. C. de Sousa

Cómo puedo traducir "controladoria" para el español?

especializaciones en las áreas de controladoria, análisis financiero y comercio internacional.
 
Muchas gracias


----------



## Carfer

Deduzo que o termo seja brasileiro. Em Portugal não o usamos e o meu dicionário espanhol só regista dois termos com essa mesma raiz (controlar e controlador).
Se o conceito corresponder a supervisão financeira, a palavra 'supervisión' existe em espanhol com o mesmo significado da palavra portuguesa, logo supervisión financiera. Lamento, não lhe sei dizer mais.

Esqueça: cheguei rapidamente à conclusão de que, quer em Portugal quer em Espanha, a supervisão financeira é o mesmo que supervisão bancária (controle do sector bancário pelo banco central). Não é disso que se trata, pois não?


----------



## Dona Chicória

Controladoria não vem do inglês Controller? Vc já olhou no dicionário Inglês-Espanhol aqui do WRF? 
Em todo caso, achei este link http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=77136


----------



## Carfer

Dona Chicória said:


> A controladoria não vem do inglês Controller? Vc já olhou a tradução do inglês para o espanho?


 
Ocorreu-me, no seguimento da sugestão de Dona Chicória, que talvez possa usar a palavra '_control_', que existe quer em inglês (obviamente) quer em espanhol. A controladoria é uma actividade, me parece, e control também pode ser usada nessa acepção (_control de tráfego_, _control de calidad_, por ex.)


----------



## Mangato

En España hay un t´rmino, tanto en el sector prvado como en el público. *Intervención*
*O interventor* é aquele que controla e fiscaliza as operações e procedimentos de contabilidade e de pagamento
Acho que se corresponde com controladoria


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Acabo de confirmar no Google que a palavra *"Controladuría"* existe no espanhol, pelo menos as primeiras páginas dos resultados apontam para países da América (por isso não sei se na Espanha também se usa esta palavra). 

Espero que ajude.


----------



## Mangato

Acho que controladuriá e também controladoria derivam do inglés  *controller* e 
controller = interventor

vejam

Cumprimentos


----------



## Naticruz

Raquel F. C. de Sousa said:


> Cómo puedo traducir "controladoria" para el español?
> 
> especializaciones en las áreas de controladoria, análisis financiero y comercio internacional.
> 
> Muchas gracias


Raquel, será «auditoría» o que procura?
Veja o que o DRAE refere sobre a palavra:

*3. *f. *auditoría contable.*
*~** contable.*
*1. *f. Revisión de la contabilidad de una empresa, de una sociedad, etc., realizada por un auditor.

Fim de citação

Um auditor é uma pessoa, geralmente externa, que analisa as contas e normas de uma empresa, de forma a averiguar a existência de fraudes. No fundo controla.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Insisto em "controladuría".  Vejam os resultados do Google:

MERCOSUR NOTICIAS - La *Controladuría General *de Paraguay investiga ...- [ Traduzir esta página ]Domingo 20 de Julio de 2008. Portada arrow Política arrow La Controladuría General de Paraguay investiga la deuda de Yacyretá ...
www.mercosurnoticias.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=383&Itemid=35 - 16k - Em cache - Páginas Semelhantes 

*Controladuría general comunal*:, 4to. informe anual 1991-1992 ...- [ Traduzir esta página ]Controladuría general comunal:, 4to. informe anual 1991-1992 Biblioteca del Docente GCBA. Autor: Buenos Aires (Ciudad). Municipalidad. ...
acceder.buenosaires.gov.ar/es/1096264 - 13k - Em cache - Páginas Semelhantes 

La limpieza y el ruido las quejas ante el ombudsman - lanacion.com- [ Traduzir esta página ]El año último la *Controladuría* General Comunal atendió cerca de 2000 quejas de ... Según la Controladuría Comunal durante 1995 hombres y mujeres se quejaron ...
www.lanacion.com.ar/nota.asp?nota_id=172079 - 51k - Em cache - Páginas Semelhantes 

Oposición a Chávez recurre a UE por inhabilitaciones en Venezuela ...- [ Traduzir esta página ]Opositores políticos venezolanos pidieron este miércoles la intervención de la Unión Europea frente a la decisión de la *Controladuría* de inhabilitar a ...
www.rie.cl/lanacioncl/?a=104231 - 8k - Em cache - Páginas Semelhantes 

(grifos meus).

Há *1.830* referências. Por que não ir pelo caminho mais simples e traduzir para o espanhol literalmente, já que a palavra existe ?


----------



## Mangato

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Insisto em "controladuría". Vejam os resultados do Google:
> 
> MERCOSUR NOTICIAS - La *Controladuría General *de Paraguay investiga ...- [ Traduzir esta página ]Domingo 20 de Julio de 2008. Portada arrow Política arrow La Controladuría General de Paraguay investiga la deuda de Yacyretá ...
> www.mercosurnoticias.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=383&Itemid=35 - 16k - Em cache - Páginas Semelhantes
> 
> *Controladuría general comunal*:, 4to. informe anual 1991-1992 ...- [ Traduzir esta página ]Controladuría general comunal:, 4to. informe anual 1991-1992 Biblioteca del Docente GCBA. Autor: Buenos Aires (Ciudad). Municipalidad. ...
> acceder.buenosaires.gov.ar/es/1096264 - 13k - Em cache - Páginas Semelhantes
> 
> La limpieza y el ruido las quejas ante el ombudsman - lanacion.com- [ Traduzir esta página ]El año último la *Controladuría* General Comunal atendió cerca de 2000 quejas de ... Según la Controladuría Comunal durante 1995 hombres y mujeres se quejaron ...
> www.lanacion.com.ar/nota.asp?nota_id=172079 - 51k - Em cache - Páginas Semelhantes
> 
> Oposición a Chávez recurre a UE por inhabilitaciones en Venezuela ...- [ Traduzir esta página ]Opositores políticos venezolanos pidieron este miércoles la intervención de la Unión Europea frente a la decisión de la *Controladuría* de inhabilitar a ...
> www.rie.cl/lanacioncl/?a=104231 - 8k - Em cache - Páginas Semelhantes
> 
> (grifos meus).
> 
> Há *1.830* referências. Por que não ir pelo caminho mais simples e traduzir para o espanhol literalmente, já que a palavra existe ?


Pero según los enlaces la responsabilidades son distintas en Venezuela, Argentina y Paraguay 
El Ombudsman de la Controladuría Comunal Argetina en España se corresponde con Defensor del Pueblo, y el organismo que lidera es la Oficina del Defensor del Pueblo. Pero no tiene poderes ejecutivos. Recoge las quejas de los ciudadanos insatisfechos con la administración y las eleva a los poderes del Estado.

En el caso de Paraguay el Contralor parece corresponderse con el Fiscal General del Estado o de alguna Fiscalía especial; y en el de Venezuela parece que la Contraladuría ejerce las funciones de La Junta Electoral.

Por lo que veo en cada país se utiliza el término para una organización adminstrativa diferente.

Saludos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

O termo que eu escuto é “*Contraloría*”. Embora o dicionário diz que aplica para os gastos públicos, por aqui se aplica também para as empresas.
 
Saudações.


----------



## Freguila

En mi opinión, desde la perspectiva Española, Interventor/a se utiliza más en ayuntamientos y demás organismos públicos, incluyendo empresas en suspensión de pagos que son intervenidas judicialmente. 
En la empresa española no me suena haber oído lo de interventor, ni controlador Lo cierto es que en multinacionales tanto en España como en Portugal he oído "controller", pero es más por el snobismo. 
Tampoco Controladuria, ni contraloria lo he oído nunca, pero, quizá Raquel nos ayudaría si pusieras la frase original en  português (indicando si es Br o pt) y a qué español quieres traducir (España o iberoamérica), que ya ves que hay muchísimas opciones de país a país.


----------



## Mangato

Freguila said:


> En mi opinión, desde la perspectiva Española, Interventor/a se utiliza más en ayuntamientos y demás organismos públicos, incluyendo empresas en suspensión de pagos que son intervenidas judicialmente.
> En la empresa española no me suena haber oído lo de interventor, ni controlador Lo cierto es que en multinacionales tanto en España como en Portugal he oído "controller", pero es más por el snobismo.
> Tampoco Controladuria, ni contraloria lo he oído nunca, pero, quizá Raquel nos ayudaría si pusieras la frase original en português (indicando si es Br o pt) y a qué español quieres traducir (España o iberoamérica), que ya ves que hay muchísimas opciones de país a país.


 
Quizás en las pymes no exista la figura, pero te aseguro que en las grandes empresas si existe. Para ejemplo tenemos la banca y cajas de ahorro. En todas y cada una de las oficinas hay un interventor, aunque simultanee su actividad de control con otras propias del negocio bancario.


----------



## Freguila

Completamente de acuerdo contigo Mangato. Claro que existen, lo que digo es que las grandes empresas que yo conozco utilizaban la nomenclatura inglesa "controller". 

Y no digo que recomiende el uso de controller, para nada (Ya digo que en parte es snobismo de las grandes empresas multinacionales). Si no que en la práctica no he oído el uso de interventor en estas empresas. Sólo lo he oído en ayuntamientos, ministerios y demás organismos oficiales, empresas en proceso de suspensión de pagos (o concursal, para ser más actual)

Espero confundirme, como tantas otras veces, y que exista una palabra española utilizada para referirse a "controller".


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:
Como han indicado, en América hay países que tienen un organismo estatal que se llama "*Contraloría *General de la Nación", ejemplo: Colombia. Organismos similares en otros países reciben nombres parecidos: "Auditoría General de la Nación", etc. Tienen esos nombres desde época inmemorial. También la palabra contralor está, pienso yo, limitada al ámbito público. Acá, al igual que lo que indica Freguila que pasa en España, las empresas multinacionales han puesto de moda el término "controller". Así aparece en los avisos de empleo. Por supuesto que no es un puesto nuevo, nada nuevo bajo el sol, solo cambiaron la palabra, con lo cual su uso parece completamente innecesario.

Saludos
A.A.


----------



## Mangato

Una dierencia que se presenta enEspaña entre el auditor y el interventor, es que mientras el interventor es funcionario, o empleado de un organismo o empresa, mientras que el auditor suele  pertenecer a una entidad externa a la que se encomienda el análisis o la inspección en un momento determinado


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Insisto em "controladuría". Vejam os resultados do Google:
> 
> Oposición a Chávez recurre a UE por inhabilitaciones en Venezuela ...- [ Traduzir esta página ]Opositores políticos venezolanos pidieron este miércoles la intervención de la Unión Europea frente a la decisión de la *Controladuría* de inhabilitar a ...
> www.rie.cl/lanacioncl/?a=104231 - 8k - Em cache - Páginas Semelhantes
> 
> (grifos meus).
> 
> Há *1.830* referências. Por que não ir pelo caminho mais simples e traduzir para o espanhol literalmente, já que a palavra existe ?


 
Sr. Ricardo, veo que esa página que cita no es venezolana, por lo tanto permitame acotarle que acá ese organismo, es conocido como "*Contraloría General de la República", *acá la palabra _controladuría_ no se usa, es más primera vez que la veo...(leo y escucho).
Dicho organismo, tiene en su staf de empleados, Auditores, que envía a diferentes entidades tanto públicas como privadas a "Auditar" la gestión según previa denuncia hecha ante ese despacho.
Por lo tanto para la respuesta a la amiga Raquel, por estos lados diríamos "contraloría".



Mangato said:


> En el caso de Paraguay el Contralor parece corresponderse con el Fiscal General del Estado o de alguna Fiscalía especial; y en el de Venezuela parece que la Contraladuría ejerce las funciones de La Junta Electoral.


No creo Sr Gato, Junta electoral no tiene nada que ver con la contraloría...
Está la CGR = Contraloría General de la República.
la FGR = Fiscalía General de la República.
la PGR = Procuraduría General de la República. 
y para eso que tu mencionas, creo que tenemos
el CNE=Consejo Nacional Electoral

Mucho control...no creen?

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## ILT

Sólo para agregar que en México se usa *contraloría* y contralor tanto en el sector público como privado.
Sería bueno tener más contexto y saber el público a quien va dirigida la traducción para poder ofrecer el término más preciso.


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Hola.

La palabra *contraloría *hace referencia a un organo Gubernamental, el Contralor es el funcionário encargado de hacerlo, en Brasil es la "auditoria fiscal do Estado"
,pero la palabra *controladoria, *en Brasil hace referencia no a un organo del Estado, es aplicada a empresas en general.
¿O no?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Mangato said:


> Entnces, que contraloría es esa que impide la presentación de candidatos?


Si es como en mi país, el Tribunal Supremo Electoral no admite candidatos que tengan cuentas pendientes con la Contraloría General de Cuentas de la Nación.

Além disso, como já disseram outros, a figura do "*contralor"* também pode ser usada no âmbito empresarial, do mesmo jeito que o "_controller"_.
 
Sds.


----------



## Esplandiano

Hola foreros:
En Argentina la palabra correspondiente sería auditoría, que es un control - generalmente de utilización de fondos o de la gestión de empresas- realizado tanto en el área privada como estatal, con el supuesto objetivo de lograr transparencia. Dichos controles son efectuados por un organismo externo al auditado, en la mayoría de los casos. Por ejemplo, una cooperativa puede contratar un estudio contable para que audite (no recuerdo si existe el verbo auditar, pero si no es así la prensa lo hace existir) sus cuentas y presentar los resultados a sus socios; en el área estatal, generalmente las auditorías incluyen a representantes de los partidos de la oposición, además del personal técnico. Espero haber sido de ayuda.


----------



## Mangato

Esplandiano said:


> Hola foreros:
> En Argentina la palabra correspondiente sería auditoría, que es un control - generalmente de utilización de fondos o de la gestión de empresas- realizado tanto en el área privada como estatal, con el supuesto objetivo de lograr transparencia. Dichos controles son efectuados por un organismo externo al auditado, en la mayoría de los casos. Por ejemplo, una cooperativa puede contratar un estudio contable para que audite (no recuerdo si existe el verbo auditar, pero si no es así la prensa lo hace existir) sus cuentas y presentar los resultados a sus socios; en el área estatal, generalmente las auditorías incluyen a representantes de los partidos de la oposición, además del personal técnico. Espero haber sido de ayuda.


 
En España es exactamente igual y auditar sí es un verbo que figura en el DRAE

*auditar**.*
(Del ingl. _to audit,_ y este del lat. _audīre_, oír).

*1. *tr. Examinar la gestión económica de una entidad a fin de comprobar si se ajusta a lo establecido por ley o costumbre.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

Pero, la uditoría es un análisis posterior a la gestión mientras que la intervención interna , in terviene  controlando  la misma.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Si es como en mi país, el Tribunal Supremo Electoral no admite candidatos que tengan cuentas pendientes con la Contraloría General de Cuentas de la Nación.
> 
> Além disso, como já disseram outros, a figura do "*contralor"* também pode ser usada no âmbito empresarial, do mesmo jeito que o "_controller"_.
> 
> Sds.


Eso si se da por acá, y casualmente en este año de elecciones la Contraloría a sacado una lista de inhabilitados, son varios funcionarios que pretendian ser candidatos , pero presuntamente tienen cuentas pendientes, malversación de fondos, etc.



Mangato said:


> En España es exactamente igual y auditar sí es un verbo que figura en el DRAE
> 
> *auditar**.*
> (Del ingl. _to audit,_ y este del lat. _audīre_, oír).
> 
> *1. *tr. Examinar la gestión económica de una entidad a fin de comprobar si se ajusta a lo establecido por ley o costumbre.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> Pero, la uditoría es un análisis posterior a la gestión mientras que la intervención interna , in terviene controlando la misma.


Solo comentar, que aquí no existe ese tipo de intervención...pero los órganos de control, audítan para luego (si consiguen alguna irregularidad) pasarla a investigaciones y esta a su vez, al conseguir indicios, inician un juicio y posterior sancion.


----------

